# MKIV Remote Start/Keyless Entry



## pjd2011 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys, just looking for some information. The main MKIV section is cluttered with people saying how bad of an idea these things are and scrambled information about having the car in neutral. I'd rather not get bashed and instead have a few questions answered.

I'll preface by saying I have a 99.5 AUTOMATIC 2.0L with the factory alarm.

I'd like to install this.. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007AHS0JO...TF8&colid=3GN2KQ2VG85GS&coliid=I3QCSANHA2WN65
It does not have another alarm component.

Since I'll more than likely have a professional installer put this in I'll let them use the interface/immobilizer of their choice. I just want to know what to expect.

Are there any caveats that I should know of before purchasing all of this?
- Will the factory alarm still work when locked?
- Will the doors remain locked while it is auto started?
- Will I have to have my valet key installed (what does this entail)?
- Will I have to have this in neutral (They should be able to bypass the clutch thing)?

I was quoted $365 for the total cost of installation but that was including ~$200 for their entry key which I thought was ridiculous. This is why I found the Viper online. Thanks guys.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

pjd2011 said:


> Hey guys, just looking for some information. The main MKIV section is cluttered with people saying how bad of an idea these things are and scrambled information about having the car in neutral. I'd rather not get bashed and instead have a few questions answered.
> 
> I'll preface by saying I have a 99.5 AUTOMATIC 2.0L with the factory alarm.
> 
> ...


$365 with that unit? That's honestly a great deal. If it's $365 without the unit, doesn't sound that bad, a little on the high end but if they are using proper connections (military splice and/or solder and NOT t-taps) and are familiar with the cars it's a fair price.


----------



## Trumpster (Jan 16, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with a T-tap if used properly. As far as installation of remote start goes, it's labor intensive on VW's MKIV and newer. If you don't want to pay the labor to have someone else do it you can follow my DIY I wrote up for MKIV cars. It was not out of line to charge between $150 (low end) and $250 for labor alone depending on the vehicle when I was doing installs. Doing it right takes a lot of time even for an experienced and knowledgeable installer. GL

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3917413-DIY-Alarm-remote-start-extra-s-install&highlight=diy+alarm


----------



## pjd2011 (Jun 17, 2009)

Trumpster said:


> There's nothing wrong with a T-tap if used properly. As far as installation of remote start goes, it's labor intensive on VW's MKIV and newer. If you don't want to pay the labor to have someone else do it you can follow my DIY I wrote up for MKIV cars. It was not out of line to charge between $150 (low end) and $250 for labor alone depending on the vehicle when I was doing installs. Doing it right takes a lot of time even for an experienced and knowledgeable installer. GL
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3917413-DIY-Alarm-remote-start-extra-s-install&highlight=diy+alarm


Thanks for the responses guys. Maybe I was just expecting it to be slightly cheaper. The $365 quoted was for his particular brand of remote start. It was a cheaper model, didn't really get specifics like I should have but I know it wasn't as highly rated as the Viper. I know he was also selling his brand for more than what the Viper is going for on Amazon. 

I'll give him a call and see what he'll do if I bring my own system in. He has quite the reputation in the Ann Arbor area so I feel confident he'll do a good job. Just needed a bit of piece of mind I guess!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Trumpster said:


> There's nothing wrong with a T-tap if used properly. As far as installation of remote start goes, it's labor intensive on VW's MKIV and newer. If you don't want to pay the labor to have someone else do it you can follow my DIY I wrote up for MKIV cars. It was not out of line to charge between $150 (low end) and $250 for labor alone depending on the vehicle when I was doing installs. Doing it right takes a lot of time even for an experienced and knowledgeable installer. GL
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3917413-DIY-Alarm-remote-start-extra-s-install&highlight=diy+alarm


Labor intensive? Majority of MK5+ are all CAN and are a total of 9 wires nevermind if you're using RSR or RS firmware. MK4 the hardest part is getting into the door which is easy given its an open door boot and not a molex. Ignition harness is easily accessible if you know what you're doing. Hardwiring to the transponder ring is easy peasy, and everything else is at the CCM! But I guess your definition of experienced and mine are two different things....Nevermind the ttap conversation.

$365 is a fair price either way. Just saying


----------



## Trumpster (Jan 16, 2008)

NFrazier said:


> Labor intensive? Majority of MK5+ are all CAN and are a total of 9 wires nevermind if you're using RSR or RS firmware. MK4 the hardest part is getting into the door which is easy given its an open door boot and not a molex. Ignition harness is easily accessible if you know what you're doing. Hardwiring to the transponder ring is easy peasy, and everything else is at the CCM! But I guess your definition of experienced and mine are two different things....Nevermind the ttap conversation.
> 
> $365 is a fair price either way. Just saying


Well, my write up on the MKIV chassis is pretty in depth and that's how I did all of my installs. Individual door triggers to avoid dome light issues, bypass switches for clutch defeat, window roll up and roll down circuit (not needed on the MKV+ platform I know), etc. If the alarm and remote start are run properly and hidden like they should be, alarm and remote start installs are pretty labor (read *time*) intensive. Maybe not hard, but takes time. 

I've been out of the mobile electronics business for a good 6 or 7 years so my experience with newer cars is limited but I still do as much of my own installations as possible. Every installer has their own opinions on connectors though. One guy might swear by a T-Tap, and the next will swear to never use them. I've seen guys mess up solder joints so bad that sections of wire needed to be replaced to make proper connections again. 

Opinions and suggestions are what the forums are here for :thumbup:


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Trumpster said:


> Well, my write up on the MKIV chassis is pretty in depth and that's how I did all of my installs. Individual door triggers to avoid dome light issues, bypass switches for clutch defeat, *don't need a bypass switch for "clutch defeat" as you can interface with the starter wire after the clutch at the clutch relay behind the relay bank on the DS* window roll up and roll down circuit (not needed on the MKV+ platform I know), etc. *not needed on the MKIV platform either, especially on the 03+ where you have to interface with the door cylinder lock/unlock wires in the door for lock and unlock (unless you use a convenience bypass which is just being lazy) you simply pulse the lock and/or unlock wires after lock in order to activate the factory comfort closure - most decent brands come with a comfort closure option which pulses the lock wire to utilize the factory feature* If the alarm and remote start are run properly and hidden like they should be, alarm and remote start installs are pretty labor (read *time*) intensive. Maybe not hard, but takes time *correct, it does take time hidden alarm brains that are loomed and/or taped (whether standard electrical tape or clothe tape in european and newer domestics) is essential but when you've been doing it almost a decade specializing in european vehicles, you know how and where to mount and hide brains.*
> 
> I've been out of the mobile electronics business for a good 6 or 7 years so my experience with newer cars is limited but I still do as much of my own installations as possible. Every installer has their own opinions on connectors though. One guy might swear by a T-Tap, and the next will swear to never use them. I've seen guys mess up solder joints so bad that sections of wire needed to be replaced to make proper connections again.
> 
> Opinions and suggestions are what the forums are here for :thumbup: *that's true, but when the manufacturers of the product thoroughly state not to use t-taps on their product, there's a reason - never mind going into the issues of what actually happens when you use a ttap. The install is also only as good as the installer, so if there's issues with soldering, then the installer probably isn't that great with their craft....*


See bolded text.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

pjd2011 said:


> Hey guys, just looking for some information. The main MKIV section is cluttered with people saying how bad of an idea these things are and scrambled information about having the car in neutral. I'd rather not get bashed and instead have a few questions answered.
> 
> I'll preface by saying I have a 99.5 AUTOMATIC 2.0L with the factory alarm.
> 
> ...


You MAY not have an immobilizer. Some really early MKIV's didnt come with them, and in some cases were also drive by throttle. You will know if your's has an immobilizer if there is a little key icon that lights up on the dash for a second when first starting the car.


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

no immobilizer on mine 99.5 gls 2.0L . even though the keys looks like they are. $365 is a price if this car has the immobilizer. but it doesn't. it all boils down to how details that installer is, if he/she/it tap the wrong wire, all kind of weird things could happen, like shorted radio on/off. dashligh goes on/off, worse case happened to me, the rpm gauge can drops to zero after car reach more than 50 mph.


----------

